# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  چگونگی نمایش فایل pdf در wpf

## ASHKANLAEI

سلام من دارم یک برنامۀ wpf با #C مینویسم و میخوام *بدون استفاده از کامپوننت* یک فایل pdf رو در برنامه ام نشون بدم. چه کار میتونم بکنم؟
در ضمن، من از کنترل WebBrowser استفاده کردم اما بجای این که فایل رو نشون بده، از من میخواد که دانلود فایل رو تأیید کنم.

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

کسی مشکلی شبیه این ندیده؟

----------


## mohammad_1374

کنترل Webbrowser صرفا یک وراپر برای IE هست و IE دیگه آپدیت نشده و  امکان باز کردن pdf (مثل مروگرهای امروزی ) رو نداره..

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

برای باز کردن فایل pdf حتما باید کامپوننت استفاده کنم؟

----------


## mohammad_1374

بله باید از کامپوننت استفاده کنید
راه دومم اینه که  یه پارسر برای PDF بنویسی..!!..که راه منطقی نیست!

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

ممنون شما کامپوننت خوبی میشناسید برای این کار؟

----------


## mohammad_1374

zetpdf
البته پولیه ..کامپوننت رایگانی سراع ندارم
به شرطی که برنامه ای مثل Adobe reader روی سیستم نصب باشه میتونید از activex هایی که این برنامه ها ارائه میدن استفاده کنید
یا میتونید از کامپوننت سایر مروگر ها مثل گوگل کروم استفاده کنید (البته فکر کنم در این روش هم باید یه برنامه pdf reader رو سیستم  نصب باشه)

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

تشکر از جواباتون خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> تشکر از جواباتون خیلی ممنونم.


اگه میخاید از webview استفاده کنید میتونید از نسخه جدیدتر این کنترل که بر پایه ماکروسافت ادج هست استفاده کنید
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/...orms-wpf-apps/

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

> اگه میخاید از webview استفاده کنید میتونید از نسخه جدیدتر این کنترل که بر پایه ماکروسافت ادج هست استفاده کنید
> https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/...orms-wpf-apps/


از پاسخ شما هم ممنونم

----------

